# Change login message



## m69 (May 20, 2012)

Hi all. I want to change the message that appears before the login. In /etc/gettytab I found the ": if=/etc/issue:" command, so I creat "issue" file in etc and type my message in it. After that I could see my message before login but I can't see it in when I use console. 
Who can help me? I want to see a message before login.
Thanks


----------



## jailed (May 20, 2012)

What is your login method in console?

If you're trying to login by using SSH connection;

`# vi /etc/banner`
and write your message.

`# vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config`
and add

```
Banner /etc/banner
```

then,
`# /etc/rc.d/sshd restart`


----------



## m69 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot. And what about telnet? Is there any way for it?


----------



## fluca1978 (May 21, 2012)

If you are referring at the _Welcome to FreeBSD_ message than you can change the /etc/motd.


----------



## zodias (May 21, 2012)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> If you are referring at the _Welcome to FreeBSD_ message than you can change the /etc/motd.



And you can add 
	
	



```
update_motd="NO"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## srchi (Jul 5, 2021)

how can i add custom message in motd which i was able to do in 12.2.but now its removed in 13 freebsd version.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2021)

srchi said:


> how can i add custom message in motd which i was able to do in 12.2.but now its removed in 13 freebsd version.


motd(5).


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 5, 2021)

Note that until version 12.2, the motd file itself was stored in /etc. Beginning with version 13, it is stored in /var/run, but rebuilt (at boot times and when the sysadmin so chooses) from /etc/motd.template. Read the man page SirDice pointed to, and read /etc/rc.d/motd, then it will become clear.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 5, 2021)

I have in /etc/login.conf:

```
...
...
:welcome=/etc/motd:\
...
...
```
and it works on FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE.


----------

